# Ohio (Which is hello in Japanese)



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Sayanara gwennylou! hehe. Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time here! Its always nice to see fellow ENFP's roaming this place.:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------

